# amener / emmener / ramener / mener



## esme

How can one be sure of the diff between amener and emmener?


*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. Please restrict discussion to the verbs in the thread title. See also the threads apporter / emporter and apporter / amener.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I can provide some examples : 

*amener* : bring ( brought / brought ) / ( avec soi ) bring along 
amener qq à faire qqch : get sb to do sth
être amené à faire qqch : ( devoir ) have to do sth //

dans le cadre de mes activités professionnelles, je suis frèquemment amenée à … : 
As part of my job,  I get heavily involved in …/

ce qui m'a amené à cette conclusion : what led me to this conclusion / 
what brought me to this conclusion

*emmener* : take ( à : to ) / ( en voiture ) drive /  give a lift to

hope this helps !


----------



## claude123

amener is to bring to you
emmener is to bring, to take, with you


----------



## semiller

The way they were explained to me is that "amener" has the preposition "a" (sorry for the lack of the needed accent here) in front of it.  You bring somebody to ("a") somewhere and you have the preposition to prove it.  On the other hand, "emmener" is to bring something/someone along extra.  Examples:  J'amène Paul a l'aéroport samedi."  
          Examples:  Je vais a l'aéroport et j'emmène Paul avec moi.

    These may not be the best examples, but if you keep the preposition "a" in mind it does help.  Let me remind you that is more of a written difference, as the oral difference is very minimal and a lot of native speakers probably get them messed up to.  If you're using them conversation, I wouldn't really worry to much about it.  For writing a formal letter, however, I would certainly check more with native speakers here.  Hopes this helps.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

amener = to bring (along) - usually a person
eg.  j'ai amené mon ami 

emmener = to take (along) - usually a person

[...]

M.H.


----------



## jakey

In addition to what M Hoole said, _amener _is often used in speech to mean all of the above words: "amener", "emmener", "apporter" and "emporter".


----------



## Johanne

take someone = amener ou emmener

"amener" is when you take someone with you towards a given destination and leave him when you arrive to this destination.

Ex. : Je l'ai amené au centre commercial.

"emmener" is when you take someone with you from a given destination to another destination.

Ex. : J'ai emmené les enfants en voyage.

[...]


----------



## Arzhela

Hi,
amener = to bring from there to here
ramener = to bring back
emmener = to bring from here to there
There are all for people.
[...]

Hope it helps !


----------



## HaiLe

Un usage erroné a fini par confondre ces deux mots. Pour les comprendre, il faut revenir a l'étymologie latine des deux préfixes:

in (en, em): dans. Emmener: c'est mener DANS un lieu spécifique. Emmène le bébé dans sa chambre. (Bring in)

ad (a) : vers. Amener: c'est mener VERS un autre lieu: Amene moi le bébé (Bring to)

Ces deux sens sont indépendants du lieu où se trouve le sujet qui parle.

La seule différence tient dans une idée, sur le fait qu'il veuille mettre l'accent sur le lieu de destination ou sur le voyage d'un lieu à un autre de l'objet de son discours. (Chéri, emmène-moi au bal de ce soir; Le chauffeur vous amènera au bal de ce soir, madame)


----------



## Facette

Uné référence au latin s'impose, le "a" de *a*mener est en fait  "ad" qui indique la destination et le "e" de *e*mmener est "ex" qui indique la provenance.Il vous appartient donc de choisir; si c'est le point de départqui est mis en valeur, vous utilisez emmener, si par contre, c'est le point d'arrivée, vous utilisez amener.

Attention, néanmoins, ces nuances n'étant pas claires pour tout le monde, ces deux verbes sont souvent mal utilisés.

Un petit rappel, amener et emmener s'utilise pour les personnes, apporter et emporter pour les choses.


----------



## klieker

rebonjour!

Which is the better translation of the following sentence?

The man was taken to the station for questioning. 

I said the following:
– L’homme était emmené au commissariat pour interrogatoire. 
But is it also possible to say:
– L’homme était amené au commissariat pour interrogatoire.
I'm not sure if I understand the difference between the two verbs.

Please help...


----------



## Lounge

In my opinion, _Amener_ emphasises the place where the person is taken to ("j'amène mon enfant à l'école"), while _emmener_ emphasises the fact that you take the person with you ("je t'emmène en voyage autour du monde!"). In your sentence, I'd say "emmener", but "amener" is certainly correct as well.

Btw, you shoud probably say "fut emmené" instead of "était emmené". But it depends on the context.


----------



## Virtuose

Voilà, une petite citation de l'autre discussion:
*- Ramener* signifie amener vers soi ou vers quelque chose quelqu'un qui était loin ou parti.
_Il faudra que je ramène Gonzalo chez lui à 5 heures pour qu'il prenne son train de 6 heures._
- *Mener* est davantage utilisé de nos jours pour diriger.
_C'est toujours Gonzalo qui mène le groupe, il a vraiment une âme de chef !_
 - *Amener* vient de mener par la main, c'est-à-dire diriger quelqu'un dans une direction, qui est celle d'où l'on parle. Cette personne viendra vers cet endroit.
_Je suis vraiment contente car demain, Gonzalo amène son frère à la soirée ; ça fait longtemps qu'on ne l'a pas vu !_
- *Emmener* signifie prendre quelqu'un avec soi pour aller quelque part. On part de là où l'on est pour aller ailleurs.
_J'ai la voiture ce soir ; tu veux que je t'emmènes à ton rendez-vous ?_




Moi, j'employerais "amener" dans ton exemple.


----------



## Micia93

Welcome Klieker  :=)

very subtle and hard to explain
I'd go for : "emmené" 
you can use "amener" in a sentence like : "j'amène ma soeur avec moi"
that's not an explanation, but to be honest, I don't know the rule
does it help you anyway ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

In the end, it doesn't matter in the least when translating *into* English, because we have different rules and they're much easier. Broadly:

mener = guide or lead 
amener = bring = towards here 
emmener = take = away from here 
[…]


----------



## klodaway

Pour moi, sans avoir fait de recherche préalables avant de poster ce message, la différence réside dans la façon dont la personne transite du point A au point B.
Dans le cas précis de la police comme "moyen de transport" , si la personne est invitée à suivre les policiers (pour une déposition, etc), je dirais "amenée", si en revanche la personne est arrêtée manu militari et mise en fourgon pour être transportée au poste, je dirai "emmenée".

"amené" = "accompagnée"
"emmenée" = "transportée" (sans avoir de choix)

klod-


----------



## Micia93

très bonne conclusion Klod !
tu as réussi en deux mots à résumer ce qu'on ressentait sans pouvoir le définir clairement


----------



## pieanne

C'est un peu far-fetched, mais est-ce que "amener" ne s'adresse-t-il pas à des objets sans vie propre, alors que "emmener" s'adresse à des êtres vivants?
J'ai emmené des CDs NON!
J'ai emmené des amis Oui, je crois... ?


----------



## wildan1

_Je dirais j'ai *emporté* des CD, des fleurs (car je les ai portés dans la main); j'ai *emmené* ma voiture, ma copine_ (distinction faite plus haut par Jalc), phrases que je dirais aux hôtes en arrivant avec...
mais_ j'ai *apporté/amené*_... en racontant la soirée à d'autres gens le lendemain.

Suis-je trop stricte là ?


----------



## pieanne

Je ne dirais pas "j'ai emmené ma voiture", mais "j'ai pris ma voiture", pas plus que "j'ai emmené ma copine": j'ai amené ma copine.

oh god, my eyes are beginning to blur with those 2 so very similar verbs!


----------



## Mag38

Je crois que la première distinction de xiancee était la bonne, que ce soit pour mener ou porter:
en partant: "_Je pars pour la fête de ce soir, j'emporte du vin / j'emmène ma sœur_" (I am taking them away with me)
en y arrivant: "_Merci de m'avoir invitée; j'ai apporté du vin / amené ma sœur_" (I brought them)


----------



## Nicomon

Hello cjclev1,

If you're comfortable reading French, this page from the BDL may help :
*Amener et emmener* there is also a link at the bottom of the page for apporter vs emporter.  

If you're less comfortable in French, there is *this page*  (although I have some reserves about this site)

There is more to it, but in a nutshell... 
*emmener* = to take (along with you) : e.g. _Je t'emmène au cinéma / en voyage à Paris _
*amener* = to bring (to destination... but you don't stay with the person) : e.g. _Amener les enfants à la garderie_


----------



## emilyrose

To me, these two statements you made say virtually the same thing: "amener is to actually bring someone with you to someone/someplace" and "Emmener ... is just to bring/take someone with you." What is the difference between bring someone with you and bring/take someone with you?

In my case, someone has signed up for a dinner event and has written a message saying "I will bring a friend who is visiting me and will take him back to my place afterward." (He means that both he and his friend will be coming to the dinner.)


----------



## jann

emilyrose said:


> To me, these two statements you made say virtually the same thing: [...] What is the difference between bring someone with you and bring/take someone with you?


 The difference is that _amener_ is "to bring someone with you to someone/someplace" while _emmener_ is just plain "to bring/take someone with you" without any focus on "to someone" or "to someplace." 



> In my case, someone has signed up for a dinner event and has writtten a message saying "I will bring a friend who is visiting me and will take him back to my place afterward." (He means that both he and his friend will be coming to the dinner.)


Is the message intended to be read by the host or by other people who will also be attending the dinner event (e.g., response on an evite or other electronic invitation)?  If so, use _amener_ for the first verb.... because the friend will meet all of these people (he is being brought to them; the destination is the entire point of the statement).

But if this is a random message intended to be read by a totally different crowd of people who will not necessarily be at the dinner (e.g., post on a facebook wall, or a tweet), then you can use _emmener_ for the first verb... because you could be thinking more along the lines of bringing your friend "along with" (with no particular focus on destination or on bringing him to the other people at the dinner event).

Use _ramener_ for the 2nd verb in both cases -- or switch the formulation to use something like _rentrer chez moi_.


----------



## Maître Capello

This is a tricky question because even many natives don't know how to use these verbs appropriately. Moreover, in some contexts, both _amener_ and _emmener_ are possible depending on what the speaker has in mind, whereas in other contexts, only one or the other is possible.

Before I go any further, I have to disagree with the BDL: _amener_ often implies that you leave the person after bringing him/her to some place, but this is *not necessarily* the case. By the way, their interpretation is not mentioned in dictionaries and etymology doesn't support their view.

Here are a few examples where only one verb is possible:

_Emmenez ce prisonnier loin de ma vue!_ (away from me/here)
_Il emmène son chien partout avec lui._ (bring with him → together)
_J'ai __emmené__ mon fils au zoo et nous nous sommes bien amusés._
_Amenez-moi le coupable._ (bring to me)
_Quel bon vent vous amène?_ (bring here)
_Je vous ai amené mon fils._ (bring to)

Here are a few other where both are possible (although one is often preferred over the other):

_Emmenez/Amenez ce prisonnier à la Bastille.__
J'ai amené/emmené mon fils; j'espère que cela ne vous dérange pas.
__J'ai amené/emmené mon fils de 3 ans chez le médecin._
_J'ai amené/emmené mon père chez le médecin._
_J'ai amené/emmené mon fils à l'école._

Anyway, In EmilyRose's context, both verbs are possible, but _amener_ is much more logical as explained by Jann.


----------



## emilyrose

Thanks, everyone, for your help with my specific question and in general because I think this is an important topic, and I think the replies written in English are especially helpful for achieving clarity for native English speakers.

I am still confused somewhat, probably because there have been contradictory explanations in this thread, but it's becoming a little clearer, especially with these latest examples provided by Maître Capello. As to those examples:

I think I see why "emmener" is preferred in "J'ai emmené mon fils au zoo...," even though father and son stayed together, because going to the zoo is primarily for the sake of the child (i.e., the father is not already going to the zoo and bringing the child along with, he's taking the child to the zoo for the child's pleasure and accompanying the child).

The distinction between emmener and amener for taking/bringing one's child (emmener) vs. their parent (amener) to the doctor is a bit trickier to understand for me, as is the reason for preferring amener over emmener for bringing/taking a child to school in "J'ai amené/emmené mon fils à l'école."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

I've seen a couple of threads here about the contrast between _emmener _and _amener _--and I'm still not sure I understand the difference between them-- but I haven't found anything about the verb _mener _itself. So to complicate things a bit further, how would you differentiate _mener _from the other two words? Are they ever interchangeable? How is the way people speak in day-to-day situations different from what dictionaries say? Do native speakers have a hard time chosing between these three words? Are they really different? Are they always different?


----------



## Moon Palace

_Mener _is _Lead_
_Amener_ means you are taking someone towards you, the locutor. 
_Emmener_ means you are taking someone towards a different place from where you stand, ie maybe to the hospital / to school...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Moon Palace said:


> _Mener _is _Lead_


_Nous allons mener les enfants à l'Exposition._ (?) 



> _Amener_ means you are taking someone towards you, the locutor.


It doesn't make much sense to me. How can I take someone toward myself if I'm already with this person?

_Amener ses enfants à la piscine._ (?)
_Amener son chien chez le vétérinaire._ (?)


----------



## Moon Palace

Sorry for not being crystal clear. 
_Mener la révolte = leading the revolution
mener les enfants à un endroit = take the children to a place

_For _amener, _I should have said that it means someone is taking the person towards the locutor: _Vas-tu amener les enfants ce weekend? _could be a question asked by a grandmother to her daughter / son, asking her / him whether he / she intends to take the children to her place at the weekend. 
Normally, in your examples, we would say _emmener ses enfants / son chien_ providing that you are going with them, away from the place where you (usually or punctually) stand. 
I hope it is clearer now.


----------



## Keith Bradford

_Amener _usually translates as "bring", and _emmener _as "take (away)".

In Brittany, _amener _is used of things as well as people, instead of apporter (e.g. "amène-moi le tournevis") but I gather this isn't standard French.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Keith Bradford said:


> _Amener _usually translates as "bring", and _emmener _as "take (away)".
> 
> In Brittany, _amener _is used of things as well as people, instead of apporter (e.g. "amène-moi le tournevis") but I gather this isn't standard French.


Well, my Le Petit Robert says _amener _and _apporter _are sometimes synomymous. Here is an example:

_Vous nous amenez le beau temps? _


----------



## Paxwax

To begin with, you should know a lot of people would use "amener" and "emmener" indifferently. Though their meanings are quite different in a dictionnary definition, they are used in the common language in much the same occasions. 

1. Apporter
This one is very different from the other two. It means to *carry* something somewhere. It obviously can't be used for a human (since we rarely carry people around). Its use is reserved to small objects, of a size you can carry. "J'apporte du bois pour la cheminée." "J'ai apporté un gâteau."

2. Amener
It means to bring somebody *to* somewhere. It implies that once you reach your destination, you'll leave the person you accompany. "J'ai amené mon fils à l'école". "J'ai amené Robert à l'hôpital".

3. Emmener
It means to pick up somebody *from* somewhere, and implies you'll stay with this person after you left the place you met him/her. "J'ai emmener le chien dans la forêt" (implied: I picked up the dog from the house, and accompanied it all along our walk in the woods). "J'ai emmené mes enfants au zoo."

But once again, nobody will notice if you use "emmener" instead of "amener". The difference is mostly forgotten.


----------



## spilorrific

esme said:


> How can one be sure of the diff between amener and emmener?



J’amène le chat chez le vétérinaire: you’re having the animal boarded because he's going to have surgery. J’amène mon fils à l’école: he missed the bus so I am taking him to school and dropping him off.

J’emmène le chat chez le vétérinaire: regular annual visit, the cat's coming back home with you. J’emmène mon fils à l’école: he forgot his homework in his locker, we’re coming right back home after we pick up his binder from the locker.


----------



## Arzhela

spilorrific said:


> J’amène le chat


You can't say that.
*On porte un chat chez le vétérinaire*
ou (tout dépend de la situation qu'on décrit)
*On emporte un chat chez le vétérinaire*

Amener et Emmener = pour des êtres humains ou en tout cas des êtres que l'on tient par la main (éventuellement un singe  )
Emporter : prendre quelque chose ou un animal que l'on porte, *avec soi* (en le gardant avec soi) en quittant un lieu
Apporter : porter quelque chose ou un animal, d'un lieu à un autre


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée Arzhela, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.    Je ne suis pas portée  à dire _porter. _

Je dirais sans  problème   _Je vais mener / j'amène  le chat chez le vétérinaire,_ si je le laissais là.
Ou bien :  _J'emmène le chien au parc.    _

Extrait de la BDL (lien au post 23) :





> _Amener_ signifie « conduire un être animé quelque part ou auprès de quelqu'un ».
> _Emmener_ signifie « faire quitter un lieu à un être animé en l'entraînant avec soi »


----------



## Esperluète

« Porter » un chat chez le véto sonne effectivement un peu bizarre, à moins de vouloir vraiment insister sur le fait que l’on a physiquement porté ce chat, que le pauvre matou était trop faible pour se mouvoir, etc.

Bizarre mais à la réflexion ça peut s'envisager vu qu'on est obligé de porter un chat chez le véto (la plupart du temps dans une cage de transport pour chat) à la différence d'un chien. Mais c'est vrai qu'un locuteur natif dirait bien plus spontanément « emmener » que « porter ».



Nicomon said:


> Désolée Arzhela, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.    Je ne suis pas portée  à dire _porter. _
> 
> Je dirais sans  problème   _Je vais *mener */ j'amène  le chat chez le vétérinaire,_ si je le laissais là.
> 
> Extrait de la BDL (lien au post 23) :



« Mener un chat chez le véto » est, j'imagine, naturel au Québec (on te fait confiance là-dessus ) mais sonne vraiment bizarre en français de France.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce que je dis c'est_ je vais mener_.   C'est donc _aller mener_. 
Il se peut en effet que ce soit un autre régionalisme.  Ou que ce soit désuet ailleurs.

Extrait du CNRTL


> − [Le compl. d'obj. désigne un animal] Faire aller un animal quelque part en l'y conduisant. Synon. _conduire_._ Mener le bétail à la rivière _(Erckm.-Chatr.,_Ami Fritz_, 1864, p.55)._ Aller là-haut soigner les moutons et les mener de chalet en chalet par la trace_ (Peyré,_Matterhorn_, 1939, p.80).


  Lu ailleurs (post 34):





> mener = diriger, orienter vers, accompagner => Cet après-midi, je dois _mener mon chien chez le vétérinaire._ (Mais on peut dire aussi amener).


 Dans ce dernier exemple j'aurais dit :  _je dois aller mener._


----------



## Esperluète

Crois-moi Nico, en français de France « mener » son animal de compagnie chez le véto sonne très bizarre.

Ton extrait-exemple CNRTL (« Mener le bétail », etc.) est contextuellement différent.

Au sujet du _post _34 dans ce forum, bon, c’est pas parce que quelqu’un écrit dans un forum « Cet après-midi, je dois mener mon chien chez le vétérinaire. » que c’est un truc qui se dit, couramment ou non. On ne trouve d’ailleurs que 2 occurrences Google pour la phrase « mener mon chien chez le vétérinaire », guère étonnant. Quelques rares personnes disent peut-être ça en France mais comme je l’écris ce n’est absolument pas une formulation naturelle pour ce contexte. Je pense que les rarissimes utilisateurs de cette expression confondent avec « amener » ou « emmener », qu’ils font un amalgame car c’est phonétiquement proche, ça arrive fréquemment en langue.


----------



## Nicomon

Je répète que  je dis  _*aller* mener_ et que pour ce post 34 j'aurais écrit :   _je dois aller mener._

Pour moi _aller mener_ est équivalent à _conduire / amener_.  Je remets la définition sans l'exemple. 





> [Le compl. d'obj. désigne un animal] Faire aller un animal quelque part en l'y conduisant. Synon. conduire.


Dans mon vocabulaire,_ aller mener = amener_.  Et on me comprend.

C'est pas parce que ça ne se dit pas / plus en France que ça ne se dit pas ailleurs.


----------



## Nicomon

_Aller mener les enfants à la garderie, l'école, etc._ (dans le sens de _conduire_) plutôt qu'_amener_ est très courant au Québec. 
Comme je n'ai pas d'animal domestique, je ne vais pas les mener/ne les amène pas chez le vétérinaire.
Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas remplacer _enfants_ et _garderie_ par _chat/chien_ et _vétérinaire_.


----------



## asifm

HaiLe said:


> La seule différence tient dans une idée, sur le fait qu'il veuille mettre l'accent sur le lieu de destination ou sur le voyage d'un lieu à un autre de l'objet de son discours. (Chéri, emmène-moi au bal de ce soir; Le chauffeur vous amènera au bal de ce soir, madame)



Je trouve cette petite explication et cet exemple plus utiles que ceux que j’ai rencontrés jusqu’à présent. Merci.


----------

